# Low Tire Pressure and Turning Signal issue - at the same time



## Panzica350Z (Jun 21, 2018)

I had something weird happen yesterday. My low tire pressure light went on. I had ---- reading for all 4 tires so it wasn't reading any tires. I replaced the front sensors a few months ago so I know it's not the sensors. I drove all the way home and it didn't read my tire pressure. The weird thing was that at the same time my turn signals and my hazard lights would not work. When i got home all of a sudden the low tire pressure light went off and I got readings on all 4 tires. At the same time the signal lights worked again. The same thing happen last year but hasn't come up again until yesterday. Anyone ever have this happen to them on their Nissan. I have a 2006 Nissan 350Z.


----------

